# Radar and Weather Services



## coastaldc (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any links to weather and radar services other than intellicast or accuweather? I am looking for something a bit more detailed and better local radar screens for the Maine area. Even if it cost money!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

i use weather.coms desktop weather, gives you a nice local/metro radar in the program that you can zoom even further into or out of


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

go to noaa its the best radar....


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

I use myfoxchicago which has live power dopler. Check to see if there is one in your area.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

you can try weatherworksinc.com,thats what my brother uses but it is expensive tho. I use weatherforyou.com or wunderground.com is really close to perfecdt here in my area.


----------



## coastaldc (Jun 27, 2006)

great ideas guy, anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

coastal-

we have a subscription to Weather Tap. (www.weathertap.com)

$75ish a year. Great radar images, and I think you can demo free for 30days.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's a screenshot.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I agree with noaa http://www.weather.gov/radar_tab.php\


----------



## Jim_il (Dec 4, 2008)

Aviation Digital Data Service (ADDS) provides comprehensive user-friendly


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I like weatherbug.com. They have thousand of local weather stations throughout the US.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

weatherbug.com has good local weather


----------

